# 7.2.2 - Tivo Suggestions sort options



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

My Humax 400 with DVD downloaded 7.2.2 the other day. The message claimed that suggestions are better. I get the point that the algorthym that makes the suggestions appears to have been improved, but the display order now blows chunks and I couldn't find any options to change it. Decision better, display worse, net effect worse IMO.

The old display order appeared to be thumbs-up stuff first in chronological order, computed ones after that in an order that may have been based on the computed score.

Since my recording queue tends to be full (my wife and I both season pass our lists of favorite shows) I want to be able to manage one-shot additions. That takes being able to see suggestions in chronological order. Since lots of our favorite shows have run for years and have plenty of reruns older than 28 days we do plenty of deleting out of Now Playing and swtcih back to live TV. That takes being able to see suggestions in chronological order to hit the selection to watch it now.

Please give me the choice - primary and secondary sort criteria. Number of thumbs, chronological, computed score, whatever. My chosen would be chronological primary thumbs secondary so that would be a nice default, but what I really want is to have the option to set it.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

You can suggest that direct to Tivo here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

dirtypacman said:


> You can suggest that direct to Tivo here:
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


That one was worth bookmarking. Thanks.


----------

